# Տեղեկատվական Տեխնոլոգիաներ (ՏՏ) > Հեռահաղորդակցություն > Համակարգչային ցանցեր >  Tenda

## Ապե Ջան

Հայաստանում, այս նոր ցանցային սարքավորումը լիովին բավարարում է իր հաճախորդների պահանջներին: Գինը՝ էժան, որակը՝ լավ: Սա է հարկավոր այսօր մեզ, նու հիմնականում 80% - ին:

*www.tenda.cn* Սա է պաշտոնական կայք էջը:

----------


## keyboard

> Հայաստանում, այս նոր ցանցային սարքավորումը լիովին բավարարում է իր հաճախորդների պահանջներին: *Գինը՝ էժան, որակը՝ լավ*: Սա է հարկավոր այսօր մեզ, նու հիմնականում 80% - ին:
> 
> *www.tenda.cn* Սա է պաշտոնական կայք էջը:


Եթե նշվածը մեզ բավարարումա ուրեմն  մենք երբեք էլ չենք ունենա նորմալ,որակլայ ապրանք ու սպասարկում:
Մենակ էժանին ու թվացյալ որակին վազելով չի, ինչ? սերվիս կա Հայաստանում,որ մի լուրջ պարտայով առնես ու ինչ որ խնդրի առաջ կանգնես, ովա ? դրա տերը, ովա ներկայացնում ապրանքը շուկայում? Խանութի ծախողի ասածը ու մի քանի ամիս մի քաննի ռաուտերի օգտագործելն ու պրոբլեմներ չունենալը դեռ հիմք չի ինձ համար  էժան գնի ու կասկածելի որակի ապրանք առնելու:

----------

Varzor (15.10.2012)

----------


## Ապե Ջան

> Եթե նշվածը մեզ բավարարումա ուրեմն  մենք երբեք էլ չենք ունենա նորմալ,որակլայ ապրանք ու սպասարկում:
> Մենակ էժանին ու թվացյալ որակին վազելով չի, ինչ? սերվիս կա Հայաստանում,որ մի լուրջ պարտայով առնես ու ինչ որ խնդրի առաջ կանգնես, ովա ? դրա տերը, ովա ներկայացնում ապրանքը շուկայում? Խանութի ծախողի ասածը ու մի քանի ամիս մի քաննի ռաուտերի օգտագործելն ու պրոբլեմներ չունենալը դեռ հիմք չի ինձ համար  էժան գնի ու կասկածելի որակի ապրանք առնելու:


Հարգելի *keyboard*, ապրանքը արդեն ռեալիզացվել է մոտ՝ 1100 հատ իմ կողմից, իսկ դրա 10-նապատկի չափ այլ մարդկանց կողմից: Ես գոհեմ, մնացածը ևս: Հերիք չէ, թե՞ քեզ պետք է մի տարի օգտագործումից հետո նոր արդյունքի մասին որոշել:

----------


## keyboard

> Հարգելի *keyboard*, ապրանքը արդեն ռեալիզացվել է մոտ՝ 1100 հատ իմ կողմից, իսկ դրա 10-նապատկի չափ այլ մարդկանց կողմից: Ես գոհեմ, մնացածը ևս: Հերիք չէ, թե՞ քեզ պետք է մի տարի օգտագործումից հետո նոր արդյունքի մասին որոշել:


Խոսքը մենակ իմ մասին չի ու չէ, հերիք չի էդքանը:
Ես խոսում եմ սեվիսիսց, առհասառակ ապրանքի սպասարկումից ու ներկայացումից:
Էս պարագայում, գոնե մի հոդված ինտերնետում հայկական օգտագործողի կամ ներմուծողի կողմից չկա, տվյալ ապրանքի տեստավորման ու մյուս նմանատիպ ապրանքների հետ համեմատության:
Ապեր, մարդ կա գնում 4000 դրամով ավտոյի պակռիշկայա առնում, որ ծակվում կամ ճղվում էլ ա, ոչմեկի ասելու բան չի ունենում, իսկ մարդ էլ կա 20,000 ով ա առնում 45,000 կմ -ի էլ գարանտիայա ունենում: Մնացածը` դու ու ուրիշները ևս մտածեք  :Wink:

----------

Chilly (15.10.2012)

----------

